

Ask HN: How would you redesign the iTunes UI for purchased season pass TV shows? - kickingvegas

Backstory: I just bought a season pass for Breaking Bad S4 via iTunes.<p>My Assertion: The UI to access purchased video content via iTunes is atrocious, with very little thought to accessing videos outside that of a table layout.<p>Notion: Rather than critiquing the UI alone, share the fun and have the HN community give their two cents. Please constructive comments only.<p>Screenshot of iTunes with season pass. Note that the columns for Episode ID and Episode # had to be manually added with a right mouse button click.<p>https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B79HizzVRilLZWEzZDcwMGQtMjdhMC00YmY2LWIwYzUtNDNhZDkzNmI0NjYw&#38;hl=en_US
======
kickingvegas
Link above, repeated to make it hot.

[https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B79HizzVRilLZWEzZDcwMGQtMjd...](https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B79HizzVRilLZWEzZDcwMGQtMjdhMC00YmY2LWIwYzUtNDNhZDkzNmI0NjYw&hl=en_US)

